# The BEST day of the Season! DUCK BAND



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I got back from Idaho today a couple hours before sunset, so I decided to take out the pup to my secret spot and see what's happenin'. I got to my pond and about 100 mallards jump off it out of range, so I wait and they circle around and over me...pick out a nice drake...Bang! To my suprise Ally came running back with a BANDED drake mallard!!! Ya could have heard me hoop'n and holler'n for miles!

This is my first duck band and on a huge drake mallard, 4 Curls!

Proud papa!!!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice job! still waiting for my first.. Hopefully tomorrow morning!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

so wheres this spot?


----------



## J-MAN (Oct 9, 2007)

Great job. Nice looking dog you got there.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice Sean! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

well congrats on the band there. also very pretty greenhead there.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not a fowl hunter.

What does it mean if your duck has a band around its leg?


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

congrat's awesome.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

tapehoser said:


> Sorry, I'm not a fowl hunter.
> 
> What does it mean if your duck has a band around its leg?


He won the waterfowlers lottery!
The us fish & wildlife service band a number of birds to track them throughout their life cycles. They gather very valuable data about the migration patterns and many other things when a hunter reports a leg band. Hope this helps.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Lucky bugger congrats. Also nice pic 8)


----------



## utmarshman (Nov 7, 2007)

That's awsome. Great pics . Pretty pretty pretty


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Man thats cool. I need to get out. I've been locked up in urbanized he!! for tha last two weeks. I think I'm feeling sick day coming on.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on your band! That is also an awesome picture! I'm embarrassed to say that today was my first chance to get out and duck hunt. We jumped a few mallards off of our spot when we approached just before light. We threw out our dek's and hunkered down to wait. With in a couple of minutes after shooting time started we had several mallards circling us. When they finally committed and tried to set down, I picked what looked like the biggest drake and dropped him. Turns out he was a young one with very little curl. But he did have a band!!  It totally made the day. First hunt of the year, first shot, first Mallard and a band, what a way to start! Better late then never I guess. It's my second band, 1st was a nice pintail at BRBR about 8 years ago.


----------

